# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: GTK چیست ؟

## sourcecode

خسته نباشید
می خواستم بدونم GTK چیست - کارش چیه - کجا کاربرد داره ؟

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> خسته نباشید
> می خواستم بدونم GTK چیست - کارش چیه - کجا کاربرد داره ؟


اینم تکراریه... یک کتابخانه مثل Boost / STL / Qt / xWidget و ... که یکی از قدیمیترین و پایه ترین کتابخانه های C++‎ همین GTK هست.

----------


## Mojtaba.Shateri

> خسته نباشید
> می خواستم بدونم GTK چیست - کارش چیه - کجا کاربرد داره ؟


یک کتابخانه که با زبان C ساخته شده است. هدفش ارائه ابزارهایی برای طراحی واسط کاربری GUI با کیفیت و سرعت بالا است. تحت زبانهای مختلفی مثل python و C++‎ میشه ازش استفاده کرد.
یه سری متد initialize و بعد لذت بردن از توابعی که در اختیارت میزاره. حتی میتونی ترکیبی کار کنی.
یکی از ویژگی هاش Cross-platform بودنشه که باعث استفاده گستردش در محیط های مختلف میشه.
نرم افزارهای زیادی ازش استفاده کردند . میتونید مثلا در gcc یا msvc ازش استفاده کنید.

----------


## حامد مصافی

وقتی دوستان داشتند نرم‌‌افزار gimp  (که یک نرم‌افزار متن‌باز ویرایش عکس هست) رو می‌نوشتند، چهارچوبی برای مدیریت واسط گرافیکی که با X11 ارتباط برقرار کنه نوشتند که اسمش شد Gimp ToolKit یا همون GTK. بعدها سایر برنامه‌نویسان هم از این واسط استفاده کردند...

----------

